# Maxeys?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Where are these available from?

What price should I be looking to pay for these?

And do you take your mice to shows in another box and then transfer to the maxey upon arrival at the show?

O and what type of bedding/substrate do you use in your maxeys?

Thankyou, hope I'm not annoying people asking all these questions!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sometimes the club have some advaible, but most are made be members or you can make them your self. I got mine from a member called Gary. When you year book comes in all members details are in there or if u join the fancy mice UK Facebook page he is on there.

Not brought one in ages but I'd say £10-£15 last time I saw some advertised.

Not normaly, might as well just take them in the maxey so they take up less space in your car but you can do that I use to. I put the mice in them the morning of the show befor I leave, some I know put them in the night befor.

Shavings with hay or shredded paper. Also rember to put in some food and a chunk of cucumber or something else for moisture as the mouse will be in there the whole day. When stewerding I've seen a few dehydrated mice who wernt given anything. I prefur cucumber to Apple as it stays fresh for longer.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou as always  I will get Hubby to have a look on FB cause I don't "do" facebook LOL


----------

